# Cheap Rat Cage on eBay...



## jaderosehere (Feb 9, 2013)

3 TIER FERRET, RAT, CHINCHILLA, RODENT CAGE WITH OR WITHOUT STAND | eBay

is it as good as it looks? I'm planning on getting it, but I'd cover the ledges with towels  I think it's the same as my partners mum's ferret cage, with an extra level. If it is its a good strong cage... but I was wondering if anyone knows if the mesh on the bottom level comes out?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Yes the mesh comes out.
But personally I hate those cages also known critters and lazy bones.
They rust easy and hold smells.
There flimsy and you get scratched to hell trying to clean and hang things from.

There are way better rat cages out there.
How many rats are you wanting?


----------



## jaderosehere (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm getting two rats
hmm, seemed good, too good to be true then!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

they really arent worth it, the doors open inwards which makes adding toys and such difficult, the bars rust as soon as anything even thinks of peeing on them, and retain smells.
you can get much better for that sort of money


----------



## rainstars (May 3, 2012)

It's reasonably priced and I love the stand that you can get with it. I'm not sure what I think about the doors opening inwards though  and I can't tell how large they are.

It says on the listing that "the floor lifts out for easy cleaning" if that's what you mean?

If i had that cage I'd probably cut a sheet of hardboard to size and coat it with clear plastikoat. Another thing that would put me off is substrate can be kicked out. You could get some perspex and make a 'wall' a few inches high to run around the sides.

I'm not sure if it's coated or not? It looks black to me but could be my monitor, if it's coated that _should_ in theory stop it from rusting.

My dream cage would be the savic suite royale, everything about it is perfect except the price hahaha. The cage your looking at could be great customized.


----------



## jaderosehere (Feb 9, 2013)

rainstars said:


> It's reasonably priced and I love the stand that you can get with it. I'm not sure what I think about the doors opening inwards though  and I can't tell how large they are.
> 
> It says on the listing that "the floor lifts out for easy cleaning" if that's what you mean?
> 
> ...


Yeah, i wanted to take to bottom mesh out completely so it would be deep enough for substrate. I would love to have the savic suite royale! just don't quite have enough room!


----------



## rainstars (May 3, 2012)

jaderosehere said:


> I'm getting two rats
> hmm, seemed good, too good to be true then!


You can sometimes find really good quality used cages, personally I like Savic. I don't have rats but I won a massive one for £1 and then gave it to a charity. It was the best impulse bid I ever placed lol.


----------



## jaderosehere (Feb 9, 2013)

Yeah, you've put me off now! my dad made a cage for my last rats, and coated it in paint but it still rusted and was pretty difficult to get clean properly. I wanted something of a similar size but other cages seem smaller without being far too expensive... any suggestions?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Why not look on eBay at second hand freddy 2 rat cages or Jenny rat cages. Furet plus rat cages or abode rat cages.

I'd really advise against the one you linked to.


----------



## rainstars (May 3, 2012)

What size is the space you have and how many rats will be going in it? I would say the biggest you can make room for and find a bargain to suit your budget.

If width is an issue space wise I would look out for a used Savic Freddy 2, it usually has a bright yellow base and very dark blue bars and is 80cm wide. People don't always put the name of the cage on ebay so type 'cage' only and search locally to you. I'd keep looking and asking on forums and sites like gumtree until I found two of them and place one on top of the other and customize it so it's one big cage. I've seen them go for less than £10 a few times but stopped myself bidding.


----------



## jaderosehere (Feb 9, 2013)

blade100 said:


> Why not look on eBay at second hand freddy 2 rat cages or Jenny rat cages. Furet plus rat cages or abode rat cages.
> 
> I'd really advise against the one you linked to.


Can't find any :O apart from Jenny cages, there's a new one for £65, but then with postage I might as well buy one from [email protected] or a second hand one in Edinburgh... a _little_ too far for me! I'll keep looking anyway


----------



## jaderosehere (Feb 9, 2013)

rainstars said:


> What size is the space you have and how many rats will be going in it? I would say the biggest you can make room for and find a bargain to suit your budget.
> 
> If width is an issue space wise I would look out for a used Savic Freddy 2, it usually has a bright yellow base and very dark blue bars and is 80cm wide. People don't always put the name of the cage on ebay so type 'cage' only and search locally to you. I'd keep looking and asking on forums and sites like gumtree until I found two of them and place one on top of the other and customize it so it's one big cage. I've seen them go for less than £10 a few times but stopped myself bidding.


I'm getting two rats, and really only restricted by width- 80cm or less ideally. I'm on preloved at the moment... I've got a few vivariums for my bearded dragon from preloved pretty cheap


----------



## rainstars (May 3, 2012)

I hope you manage to find a bargain


----------



## jaderosehere (Feb 9, 2013)

Actually might have found a couple! they don't have sizes so i'm just contacting the sellers... fingers crossed


----------



## rainstars (May 3, 2012)

Yay! Good luck!


----------



## jaderosehere (Feb 9, 2013)

Large Rat Cage in Hereford, Herefordshire | Pet Equipment & Accessories for Sale | Gumtree.com

just found this, dirt cheap and round the corner from me, possibly a Jenny?


----------



## rainstars (May 3, 2012)

Yes it looks like a jenny (or similar) what size is the door I cant see it properly. Send a message and ask them some questions quickly!  I think the Jenny has a small door or doors on the side and a larger one on the top.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

It's a Tom rat cage which are hard to come by and have much better access than the old style jennys
And a bargain


----------



## jaderosehere (Feb 9, 2013)

I've messaged the seller, fingers crossed she still has it


----------



## jaderosehere (Feb 9, 2013)

It's gone  I messaged her a few times and ended up calling, thought she would have sent a quick message back to let me know


----------



## sully (May 3, 2008)

I really like liberta explorer cages.Have you looked at parrot cages on ebay?


----------



## jaderosehere (Feb 9, 2013)

Preloved | parrot cage for sale in Hereford, Herefordshire

actually I've just found this-


----------



## sully (May 3, 2008)

I like those cages and you could always rub it down and repaint it


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

It does look a bit manky.


----------



## jaderosehere (Feb 9, 2013)

It does, doesn't look like anything a good scrub can't sort out though


----------



## sully (May 3, 2008)

Did you get it?


----------



## jaderosehere (Feb 9, 2013)

Yep  its getting delivered tomorrow


----------



## sully (May 3, 2008)

Oh good! I look forward to seeing it all sorted and set up! 
I did the closeup picture of it but couldnt see clearly, would it need painting or just a good clean, or both?
Does anyone know if hammerite metal paint can be used on animal cages?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I know a FR member used hammerite on one of her cages.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

You would have to take the wire floor out on that cage or cover it.


----------



## jaderosehere (Feb 9, 2013)

sully said:


> Oh good! I look forward to seeing it all sorted and set up!
> I did the closeup picture of it but couldnt see clearly, would it need painting or just a good clean, or both?
> Does anyone know if hammerite metal paint can be used on animal cages?


Oh there will be pictures...:devil: Lots of pictures! aha
I hope it jut needs a scrub, but we'll see 



blade100 said:


> You would have to take the wire floor out on that cage or cover it.


 yeah, hopefully it'll come right out, the base looks nice and deep 

I can't wait for tomorrow now  aha


----------



## rainstars (May 3, 2012)

sully said:


> Oh good! I look forward to seeing it all sorted and set up!
> I did the closeup picture of it but couldnt see clearly, would it need painting or just a good clean, or both?
> Does anyone know if hammerite metal paint can be used on animal cages?


In the toxicological section of the safety data sheet it says that it contains methyl ethyl ketoxime. "Ingestion studies in animals have shown that repeated doses have an adverse effect on the blood. A lifetime inhalation study in rats and mice produced damage to the nasal membranes and liver tumors."

These are obviously done to test how it might effect humans. I doubt rodents would actually eat the paint and they wouldn't be breathing the fumes in but still I wouldn't use it.

Plastikoat is apparently safe and the sprays give a better finish. They come in some nice colours. spray paints from Plasti-kote


----------



## rainstars (May 3, 2012)

The wire sheet on the base should come out. For some reason most bird cage have vertical rather than horizontal bars so attaching certain types of platform might be difficult in places and there's less climbing opportunity. I don't mean to put you off but I have an eagle eye for rodent habitats lol. The sides have horizontal bars so that's good. The cage doesn't have much depth and personally I'd prefer something bigger but as long as they have time out of their cage it should be alright. Hey, look at the size of that door maaaan that's great access. It looks to have built in food bowl holders too.


----------



## jaderosehere (Feb 9, 2013)

Yeah I thought the cage might be a little shallow, but they'll be out loads to compensate  I was planning on mostly having hammocks made from towels as levels, would this be suitable or is it better to have solid levels too?


----------



## rainstars (May 3, 2012)

Rats pee a lot so I'd go for a plastic platform, but I can't think which would fit. These might then add hammocks to break any falls. The relaxed rat has cheap well made hammocks. Towels would be fine though. Savic sputniks! I have to mention sputniks!


----------



## jaderosehere (Feb 9, 2013)

rainstars said:


> Rats pee a lot so I'd go for a plastic platform, but I can't think which would fit. These might then add hammocks to break any falls. The relaxed rat has cheap well made hammocks. Towels would be fine though. Savic sputniks! I have to mention sputniks!


well I can always use the bottom mesh and make a couple of ledges with it  yeah my last girls pee'd a lot aha 
and yes! you must mention a sputnik! want want want! ahaha :drool:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

My abode rat cage has the bars going down and I have no issues whatsoever with putting ferplast corner shelves on or hanging hammocks.

As you can see









I have 2 ferplast shelves in my cage.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I think this is the cage you've bought
Montana Bird Cage Mini San Remo


----------



## jaderosehere (Feb 9, 2013)

blade100 said:


> I think this is the cage you've bought
> Montana Bird Cage Mini San Remo


hmm yeah looks like it, bottom looks goofy aha :laugh:


----------



## jaderosehere (Feb 9, 2013)

well after being disapointed about the tom rat cage it seems this parrot cage will be better  be ready for photos when I get home from uni tomorrow!  
thanks for the link Amy


----------

